# breeding color??



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this beauty..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i got this pic from NIKE hope he doesnt mind but it looks pretty close

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/im...ore_mating2.jpg


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

they about 16 months old i think maybe younger.. but this would be the first one to reach sexual maturity and im excited if thats what he/ she is doing.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ooops hehehe


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

That is the colour my 2 females go when it's breeding time, Black with a loverlyt silver all around


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i thought the purple had somethign to do with it too. am i right


----------

